# Flower basket 꽃다발



## Seikun

Hi.
I don't know much Korean. Well, I am watching a Korean drama called couple or trouble. There this woman called Na Sang Shil who calls other woman "Flower basket". All the time I hear something like 'kot-abá' (stressing on the last A). I know 'kot' means flower, but I can't find the word basket in Korean as Na Sang Shil seems to sound to my ears. But I got this from google: _꽃_바 (kot ba?). Then that would be much closer, but I still hear like an A in the middle.

If this helps you can find Na Sang Shil saying this on youtube: Couple Or Trouble Ep09 (4/6) almost at the end of the video.

Thanks^^


----------



## effact4

I haven't watched this drama and don't know about any names of them in it.
But I could hear a woman calling another woman "Kot Da Bal(꽃다발) or Kot Ta Bal"
means 'a bunch of flowers"
FYI Flower basket is Kot Ba Koo Ni(꽃바구니).

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## Warp3

I'm with effact4 on this one, it sounds like the word you keep hearing is 꽃다발 which means "bouquet" or "bunch of flowers".


----------



## Seikun

effact4 said:


> I haven't watched this drama and don't know about any names of them in it.
> But I could hear a woman calling another woman "Kot Da Bal(꽃다발) or Kot Ta Bal"
> means 'a bunch of flowers"
> FYI Flower basket is Kot Ba Koo Ni(꽃바구니).
> 
> Hope it is helpful.


Well, there are three names given in the subtitles: flower vase, then flower basket and finally flower bouquet.

Now it all makes sense.

Thanks^^


----------



## stupoh

I've watched this drama long time ago, it's Korean title is 환상의 커플, and (with my limited Korean listening skill) I can confirm it's indeed 꽃다발. But, I thought she called her that because at a time the girl was bringing a bucket of flower, to give to the main guy IIRC, so that's why she started to call her 꽃다발.

From Effact4's comment I get a feeling that it's a common thing, calling another girl 꽃다발, is that true? If so, what exactly does it mean? In another word, is there any (negative) connotations associated with this word / phrase?

Thanks!


----------



## effact4

As you said the reason, she called another as 꽃다발, is a bunch of flowers.
and I suppose there would be no specific meaning of that.

I don't think calling another in that way is not so common thing.
It would be more dramatic and showes her aggressive and jealous feeling as well as some tension with 'the rival'(I suppose she is, even I only watched last part of the video, isn't it??) to call her 꽃다발 than calling her name.

Cheers


----------



## Seikun

Na Sang Shil calls Yu Kyeong 'Flower Vase/Basket/bucket' because every time Na Sang Shil and Yu Kyeong come across she (Y.K.) is carrying flowers. That is why.


----------



## stupoh

I see, thanks for all. After re-reading this thread I think it was my fault, I misunderstood Effact4's sentence. Effact4 wrote "I could hear ..." but somehow I read it as "I could _imagine_ ...". Sorry about that.


----------



## Seikun

Interestingly in episode four Yu kyeong is coming out of a flower shop and she comes across Na Sang Shil. Na Sang Shil is sitting at the flower shop's showcase and on the glass says 꽃다발.


----------

